# Sublimation help!



## jodirupp (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, i have been using dye sublimation for a while now. I understand its best to use on polyester and on white, but not everyone wants that. Has anyone had this happen, and if so, what can i do to stop it? This shirt is a olive green color, 50%polyester, 25%cotton,and 25% rayon. I am pressing at 370 for 45 sec. If i do less, the ink fades after 2 washes. I also pretreat with poly- tc before pressing. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone had what happen?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

jodirupp said:


> Hi, i have been using dye sublimation for a while now. I understand its best to use on polyester and on white, but not everyone wants that. Has anyone had this happen, and if so, what can i do to stop it? This shirt is a olive green color, 50%polyester, 25%cotton,and 25% rayon. I am pressing at 370 for 45 sec. If i do less, the ink fades after 2 washes. I also pretreat with poly- tc before pressing. Anyone have a suggestion?


100% polyester... Only option. 

You have 50% polyester which equals only 50% ink transfer.
Rayon is crap, its a synthetic material not to be decorated.


----------



## jodirupp (Jan 29, 2018)

The light box around the wording where the heat press was. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Polyester and Rayon don't like high heat and high pressure. I use a heat press to cure water base screen printing inks on Next Level tri-blends with the same blend as your shirt, no issues. But my temp is ~305 and the pressure is light.

Unfortunately, you need high pressure and temp for dye sub. I've read that a teflon pillow thingy might help soften the edge of that press box. I'm sure someone will chime in with how that works.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can actually get away with a lighter pressure. I would try that and see if it helps.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

jodirupp said:


> The light box around the wording where the heat press was. Thanks in advance.


I've no experience with Sublimation but HAVE successfully printed on the triblend material with Laser. To do the transfer without the block, I've had to:

1). Lower the temp to 280 degrees,
2). Use a full size teflon pad inserted into the shirt 

Not sure that helps you with sublimation since the polyester side of the material needs a much high press temp.

I THINK you're going to find that the rayon is what's causing the press-image and, if I'm correct about the very high temp required for sublimation, there is no way to avoid it that I'm aware of.

I HATE printing triblends ...............


----------



## Coptees (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Jodirupp

Have you had any luck with this issue?


----------



## jodirupp (Jan 29, 2018)

I have kind of worked it out. There is still a little line, but I'm getting better at it. I know which shirts work the best. thanks!


----------

